# Lake Loramie info



## Swimbait (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm moving this from another forum under the advice of another member from the NW forum. I've never been to Lake Loramie before and am looking for any guidance that I can get. I'll be fishing from a kayak next for during a 3 day stay.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

I've never fished it, but heard there are some good ones in there. I have a friend that use to fish there. I think his old reports are at this link below. I'm not sure how much information you can gather from them. They are about 10 years old. Hope it helps some.

https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/fishtalkfishingreports/loramie-lake-reports-f165/


----------



## Swimbait (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks bigbass! Anything helps from where I'm sitting right now! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Lake Loramie has 30 miles of shoreline (Indian Lake has 29). I took my yak there last weekend for the first time and the best feature of the lake is that it has multiple fishing access points for yaks that are unsuitable for bigger watercraft. The Luthman Road Bridge ramps at the north end of the lake provide proximity to the most popular stretches of lake for bass and saugeye. Seems like most of the boats were fishing the shoreline close for bass and crappie. I was trolling a crawler harness for a couple of hours and only had one taker (12 inch crappie) but I was mainly sight-seeing on that trip. Amazing amount of stick-ups along the banks but the water is mostly shallow at the edges. Although it is an impoundment lake dug in 1844, it looks more like a river.


----------



## Swimbait (Mar 26, 2012)

Bohanan66 much appreciated. I'll be out there next Tuesday through Friday. Let you know how it goes!


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

What are you primarily targeting?


----------



## Freedomfisher (Apr 9, 2017)

How's the saugeye fishing? You don't really here about that in Laramie lake


----------



## Cobe24 (Sep 14, 2007)

Saugeye fishing from the main lake is usually pretty tough. Some years, there is a brief fall or winter bite around Luthman bridge area. Other than that, the spillway during higher flows is the place to be. It can be really good for crappies at the right time as well. However, with the lake being more riverine, the water is high and dirty so often. IMO, the panfish don’t grow as large as other nearby lakes.


----------



## Swimbait (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry it took a while to get back and respond.....

LaromieFish12 I was looking for anything. The trip didn't really go as planned. the storms that hit were pretty bad. A lot of damage at the campgrounds and yes the water was really stained. Fished for a couple hours at one of the pull offs on the way into Minster and had no luck. Watched some guy's in a boat fishing across from me and didn't see them pull in anything. I didn't even put the Yak in the water. I'm not giving up on the place. I'll keep checking the forum for updates from other members. Do appreciate the info I did get from you guys!


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry about your luck, Swimbait. Maybe I will try LL next week and will report.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

What ever wild ohio mag I get says it's good tail water fishery. I feel like that's a consistent thing with saugeye lakes. Let's stock a lake for them to go into the river.


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Took the yak there yesterday morning for a few hours, only a couple of boats put in at the Luthman Road ramp while I was there. Trolled cranks and crawlers. Dingy water with tons of inch long shad feeding on the surface. Only had one small cat hit my crank casting to shore.


----------

